

Show HN: OpenSit is an open source meditation community - danbartlett
http://opensit.com

======
danbartlett
You can read more about our ethos here -
[http://opensit.com/about](http://opensit.com/about) \- and how to contribute
here - [http://opensit.com/contribute](http://opensit.com/contribute)

